# SPECTACULAR 4 x 8 LAYOUTS



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

Many of us here do not have the space for a full room layout and we are stuck with a 4 x 8, or smaller or even a tad larger by a foot or two. 
How about those of you show us what can be done on a small table with limited funds. Show us your video's and stills wether they are finished or not. I think the vast majority of modelers just do not have the space for a big layout.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

Bkubiak said:


> Many of us here do not have the space for a full room layout and we are stuck with a 4 x 8, or smaller or even a tad larger by a foot or two.
> How about those of you show us what can be done on a small table with limited funds. Show us your video's and stills wether they are finished or not. I think the vast majority of modelers just do not have the space for a big layout.


I will get it started, mine is a 4 x 9 with all 18R curves, currently in the process of replacing as many of the 18R as possible with 22R and adding as many spurs or sidings as I can fit.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Here's my modest 4' x 5' (you did say smaller  ) Christmas platform undergoing testing. The 2nd image is of the original layout but I wanted to be able to run two trains at the same time so I re-did it. At the bottom is the planned layout.



















Layout plan. The water tank has no number as I don't have a tank yet. Either pre-war or post-war, depending on which deal I come across first (kinda like the pre-war).










Larry


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

How do you get the images to post with the message, all I can get is a link to click on the see the picture, there must be a trick I am missing


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

HO and N scale in less than 4' x 5'...I built it about 12 years ago.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

But for those of us who have, or aspire to, bigger layouts, where is the "None of the above" option?

Also, this is kind of a subjective thing in the same 36 square feet (or 104 square feet, if you have a 2' aisle on every side of your rectangular layout), a lot of options are possible.

My in-process layout will be 12' x 18', but with a large open area in the center, so is it REALLY 216 square feet? Actual layout area is more like 150 square feet.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I model in O Scale and it all started with a simple 3x5 oval using some postwar track from my dad. I then added a bump out on to create an L. This was my first "real" layout with turnouts.









I wanted some longer runs for the trains so I came up with this layout on the same table setup which worked pretty good. We did get bored pretty quickly with it though









So I added some turnouts back in and created this layout. This one lasted a good while and we really enjoyed it









Then I started designing the new table. My wife said if I could reduce the width of the table to fit in the corner I could make it fit the whole area to the TV. This basically meant I have 4x8 area to work with and I really wanted to run 2 trains at once. Here was the design









And then the reality. The design has worked really well and we enjoy this a ton and there is tons of room for expansion should my wife let me 

















Here's a quick overview video of it running. I still have quite a bit of work to do on it but it's coming along well.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Bkubiak said:


> How do you get the images to post with the message, all I can get is a link to click on the see the picture, there must be a trick I am missing


It is easy, after you upload the pictures minimize that box and go back to the box you're typing in and click on the paper clip (up top by the white smiley face) whatever is there click on it. 
If you have only one picture you will just see a link, click on it.

If you have more than one picture you will see Insert all, just click on that.

Your pictures will then show as pictures.


Everytime you upload just make sure you go back and click on the paperclip after your done.
If you don't it will just show up as a clickable link.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

*SPECTACULAR* 4'x8' layout?
A definition of spectacular, as a noun,
an *impressive, large-scale display.*

Maybe in N? Or better yet Z you could build an spectacular, impressive layout?


I think that would be the wrong word to use for an 4'x8' layout in O or HO, even for N it would be stretching it. 
But you can make a* nice* HO or O scale on a 4'x8', I think *nice* would be a better word to use? Spectacular?:dunno:

Or prove me wrong, show me a *spectacular *4'x8' O gauge layout, or HO.:smokin: 

N?...Maybe yes, it depends on how it is built, Z for sure, plenty of room, but HO or O?

Now this is just my thoughts, feel free to kick the dog if you want.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

L0stS0ul said:


> I model in O Scale and it all started with a simple 3x5 oval using some postwar track from my dad. I then added a bump out on to create an L. This was my first "real" layout with turnouts.
> 
> View attachment 54178
> 
> ...


Very interesting I think it would look better if you ran them a little slower.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I've been trying to get more smoke out of the j class and that video was a comparison. I do generally run then faster though. I like to see then moving lol.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

L0stS0ul said:


> I've been trying to get more smoke out of the j class and that video was a comparison. I do generally run then faster though. I like to see then moving lol.


Slow em down to about half that speed and make another video, and use the General in it too, I did not see any smoke.

There are lots of videos on your tube showing how to clean out smoke generators and increase the smoke output


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

Bkubiak said:


> Slow em down to about half that speed and make another video, and use the General in it too, I did not see any smoke.
> 
> There are lots of videos on your tube showing how to clean out smoke generators and increase the smoke output







I'm in the process of upgrading that j-class to a fan driven smoke unit. The built in plastic one is awful and that video was showing that it doesn't smoke well.


----------



## CrazySpence (Jan 15, 2015)

I have a 1x4 which I have been working on theres some videos and blog posts about it.

1x4 HO Scale switching layout video

I've done some scenicking since that video stained the wood and adding a base turf which I  wrote about here

If you put your mind to it you can enjoy the hobby in almost any space or budget!


----------



## Torsion (Dec 25, 2013)

Well I don't claim it's spectacular, but it isn't very big. It's a 12'X 29" point to point switching layout. I wish it could be bigger with larger trains, but it is what it is. A money pit. But It makes me happy and gives me something creative to do.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks pretty darn nice to me, lots of action in a very small space. Good planing. :smilie_daumenpos:

Magic


----------

